# MTL RDA for squonking.



## NOOB (16/3/19)

I have been toying with the idea of trying a MTL atty and currently have a Pulse 80W and a Pulse X, both running Recurve RDA's. 
My question is, is there a MTL atty/RDA suited for squonking, or would I need to buy a new Mod to accommodate a MTL setup?
Also, what would be a good MTL atty to start off with, which is not High End and that wouldn't break the bank?
Thanks in advance peeps. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GSM500 (16/3/19)

NOOB said:


> I have been toying with the idea of trying a MTL atty and currently have a Pulse 80W and a Pulse X, both running Recurve RDA's.
> My question is, is there a MTL atty/RDA suited for squonking, or would I need to buy a new Mod to accommodate a MTL setup?
> Also, what would be a good MTL atty to start off with, which is not High End and that wouldn't break the bank?
> Thanks in advance peeps.
> ...


The Vapefly Galaxies RDTA has unparalleled squonking convenience but not my favourite for flavour (that's just me) . The, not so pretty, Vandy Vape Berserker RDA is great for flavour IMO. There are a few others that have been mentioned in this forum but that's all I've played with.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## daniel craig (16/3/19)

The vapefly galaxies as suggested by @GSM500 should be what you're looking for.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (16/3/19)

Can't help you @NOOB - my MTL squonking atty is the RM2 on my Reo - dont even think you can get them anymore. Its a simple atty, very small but has monstrous flavour for me.

I need to try the Vapefly Galaxies RDTA - I know Andre has recommended it highly.

Incidentally how are you enjoying the Pulse 80 and the Pulse X? What are the main differences of them for you and which do you prefer (if applicable)?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (16/3/19)

You dont have to change mods, as long as your mod can change watts, as you going to build bigger ohms and lower watts for mtl.
Your 3 best options(that was what I saw reading and viewing reviews) are the Beserker, Vapefly galaxies mtl rdta and rda.
Some reviewers did think the Beserker hasa slight edge in flavour, but it did not seem much.
For me the Beserker just look to funny and its only 18mm diameter, so n most mods it looks funny for me, so thats the only reason I did not get it.
I have both the Galaxies rdta and the rda. On looks the rda is better just cause its shoter as it has no tank.
Flavour is close, but I will say rdta maybe has the edge, their decks do differ.
Both of them you can go from restricted dl to full mtl as tight draw as you wish, they really have a bag full of airflow options.
As for anything else the rdta is best. The coveniance of a tank, just beats any other rda, you maybe squonk once a hour just to fill the 2ml tank.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (16/3/19)

But that said, the Vapefly rda is half the price of the rdta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (16/3/19)

What @Jean claude Vaaldamme says above. Other bf rdas might have a slight edge for flavour, but the convenience of the Galaxies RDTA cannot be beaten.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaliGuy (16/3/19)

The *Vapefly Galaxies Squonkable RDTA* is a nice little MTL RDTA, flavour could be better I have to agree with @GSM500 there but me personal I don’t need tons of flavour to be happy. What the Galaxies does do very well is MTL airflow on the fly, it’s perfect in the sense that with the twist of the top cap you can adjust the draw from tight to loose MTL. This plus the fact that it is a squonkable RDTA and the easy build deck, wicking are all wins for me.

I have also heard good things about the *Vandy Vape Beserker RTA V1*, I have tried it out before and was very impressed with this little RTA which comes in both 22mm and 24mm size. Smooth draw, awesome looks and as I recall the flavor was also very good. They also do a Beserker RDA, don’t like the look of this one and would rather get the RTA.

Another very nice MTL RDA is the *Geekvape Ammit MTL RDA. *It’s got awesome flavour, killer looks (the purple is hot) and does a awesome job at MTL Squonking. Another 22mm RDA that is tiny, my cup of tea.

Something else to consider for just a few rands more has to be the *Vandy Vape Simple EX Squonk Kit. *Another solid piece of kit for MTL, greet flavour and a tiny built in battery squonk mod that is just so damn cute and functional. Flavour is excellent but you need to know your ohms law as the mod is semi mech.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (16/3/19)

CaliGuy said:


> The *Vapefly Galaxies Squonkable RDTA* is a nice little MTL RDTA, flavour could be better I have to agree with @GSM500 there bit me personal I don’t need tons of flavour to be happy. What the Galaxies does do very well is MTL airflow, it’s perfect in the sense that with the twist of the top cap you can adjust the draw from tight to loose MTL. This plus the fact that it is a squonkable RDTA and the easy build deck, wicking are all wins for me.
> 
> I have also heard good things about the *Vandy Vape Beserker RTA V1*, I have tried it out before and was very impressed with this little RDA which comes in both 22mm and 24mm size. Smooth draw, awesome looks and as I recall the flavor was also very good. They also do a Beserker RDA, don’t like the look of this one and would rather get the RTA.
> 
> ...


Vapeking is selling the Simple ex kit for 500 mandelas, bargain

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy (16/3/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Vapeking is selling the Simple ex kit for 500 mandelas, bargain


Have you tried it yet? It’s really a nice piece of kit, @Jean claude Vaaldamme it’s right up your ally as you love MTL squonking and at R500 it’s a steal.


----------



## CaliGuy (16/3/19)

Come to think of it, I’m going to get myself a Vandy Vape Simple EX Kit. Always wanted one because for me “small” is better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (16/3/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Have you tried it yet? It’s really a nice peace of kit and @Jean claude Vaaldamme it’s right up your ally as you love MTL squonking and at R500 it’s a steal.


Hehe no, have way to many stuff now. And I got two fake rda's the last two days that beats anything else I have, so going to sell some

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NOOB (16/3/19)

Wow, thanks for all the advice! I have some serious homework to do! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/3/19)

Hi @NOOB I would also suggest the Vapefly Galaxies Squonkable RDTA enjoy the homework. And remember to post once you get the ONE that you feel is best.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## CaliGuy (16/3/19)

@MrGSmokeFree what coil or wire are you using in your Vapefly Galaxies?


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/3/19)

CaliGuy said:


> @MrGSmokeFree what coil or wire are you using in your Vapefly Galaxies?


Hi @CaliGuy


----------



## CaliGuy (16/3/19)

Really, I use the same wire, thought your coil wire looked thicker hence me asking. 

Is there a flavour difference between a 2.5mm and 3mm Coil on this tank.


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/3/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Really, I use the same wire, thought your coil wire looked thicker hence me asking.
> 
> Is there a flavour difference between a 2.5mm and 3mm Coil on this tank.


I just do a 2.5 mm coil in this tank and vape only tobacco juice in it. And it works for me.Maybe someone else can give feedback on a 3mm coil and flavour.


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (16/3/19)

I have made 2.5 and 3mm coils, not much difference. Airflow plays a role also, think the tighter you make the draw the less flavour you goin to get.
I build 0.9ohms and up, and what makes the biggest difference is getting the wattage right. 0.5 watts can make a huge differece when you start vaping 10-15watts.


----------



## Adephi (16/3/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> I just do a 2.5 mm coil in this tank and vape only tobacco juice in it. And it works for me.Maybe someone else can give feedback on a 3mm coil and flavour.



Also had to double check. Think the pic resolution makes it look bigger (thats what she said).

Don't think you will fit a 3mm coil and have a comfortable vape with this deck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/3/19)

Adephi said:


> Also had to double check. Think the pic resolution makes it look bigger (thats what she said).
> 
> Don't think you will fit a 3mm coil and have a comfortable vape with this deck.


Will make a 3 mm coil next time

just to try and see but the 2.5 mm works for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy (17/3/19)

Thanks for all the feedback guys, it’s an optical illusion then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NOOB (18/3/19)

Silver said:


> Can't help you @NOOB - my MTL squonking atty is the RM2 on my Reo - dont even think you can get them anymore. Its a simple atty, very small but has monstrous flavour for me.
> 
> I need to try the Vapefly Galaxies RDTA - I know Andre has recommended it highly.
> 
> Incidentally how are you enjoying the Pulse 80 and the Pulse X? What are the main differences of them for you and which do you prefer (if applicable)?



Hi @Silver.

My sincere apologies for only answering your question now. I was just busy refilling the squonk bottle on the Pulse 80W when your question struck me like hammer between the eyes! 

So, to answer your question, I bought the Pulse 80W sometime in 2018 and immediately fell in love with it. It's a fantastic, durable, single battery mod. I love the fact that it can accommodate 18650 and 20700 batteries. 
I then got wind of the Pulse X. I decided to get one purely because I love my Pulse 80W so much, plus the added benefit of it accommodating 18650's, 20700's as well as 21700's.
The deciding factor for me to go for the Pulse X pretty much boiled down to the fact that it could accommodate a bigger battery, which meant that I could enjoy vaping on it for longer.
As I said before, I'm running Recurve RDA's on both of them. The flavor I get from those RDA's are pretty awesome and they're worth their weight in gold.
I think the Pulse 80W/X and the Recurve is great little combo!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

